

Pharocloud: Your Smalltalk web-application online in just 3 clicks - da02
http://pharocloud.com/

======
k3oni
From a quick look on the pricing page, under REDMINE RAM is missing Mb :).

~~~
da02
Thanks. I've sent them a tweet about it.

